# Digital photo frame does not load up



## Polda18 (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a digital photo frame ECG DPF 8010 B

If I plug it in, the screen starts glowing showing the initial screen ECG, then it jumps to viewing photos, normally. But now, it shows the initial screen with some noisy pattern running through the blue screen, then it turns to vertical stripes pattern and initial text ECG slowly fades out. After the text fades completely out, nothing happens it stays blue screen with harsh stripes pattern. I can't use the remote control as the only one input to the frame, it does not react. I can't even shut it down. I have to unplug it from the wall.

Last there was pretty strong storm and recently there were troubles with powerline leading to our street, which made a small blackout. Possibly some overvoltage could occured. Do you think that this can destroy the electronics inside the frame? The frame was pretty expensive and it was a present for my grandmother's birthday. Although it was pretty long time ago, so the frame possibly exceeded guarrante expire date. Is there any way to repair the frame instead of buying new one for a cheap price?

If not, could these events described above damage data on SD card inserted to the frame? Any way to save them if yes?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Polda18 and welcome to TSF :wave:

It's very possible that the power blackout damaged the electronics, not so much the power dropping, but the slight surge when the power comes back on can fry the delicate ICs.

It's very likely that a replacement will be cheaper than a repair, if you can find anyone to actually perform a repair on it. I's also possible that the power-surge damaged the SD-card, but less likely than the fried circuitry - The only way to find out is to test the card in another photo-frame, or your PC.


----------



## Polda18 (Jul 12, 2015)

Quality from China  Okay, thank you for info


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Y' welcome and good luck :thumb:


----------

